
Show HN: A new way of blogging about Lua - viebel
http://blog.klipse.tech/lua/2017/03/19/blog-lua.html
======
Honiix
One of these things that feels natural after 1 minute. I never want to go back
to the rest of Internet now :-(

------
roywiggins
The other place "live" coding snippets has taken off is in webgl, the other
language your browser probably supports. The Book Of Shaders uses this to good
effect:

[https://thebookofshaders.com](https://thebookofshaders.com)

------
oneeyedpigeon
"\--the evaluation will appear here (soon)..."

Does this mean my browser doesn't support web assembly?

~~~
viebel
Yes :(

~~~
frik
Then use ASM.js, at least it's JS and works with all browsers.

Then it would work on mobile browsers too.

~~~
SpaceManiac
Worked for me on Firefox for Android 52.0.1.

------
daurnimator
My browser doesn't (yet) support web assembly.

Is there a reason you picked wasm_lua over (e.g.) lua.vm.js?

~~~
viebel
I was not aware of lua.vm.js Thanks for the pointer

~~~
daurnimator
See my comment from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13900372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13900372)
as a quick comparison of the various lua-in-js implementations.

------
raverbashing
Interesting. It does work on Firefox 52

Edit: working on Chrome 57.0.2987.110 on Mac OSX (just check for the latest
version)

The funny thing is that <= gets converted to the actual symbol (less than or
equal to) automatically when typing.

~~~
viebel
This is done by FiraCode fonts:
[https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode](https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode)

------
js4all
Also works on current Chrome (v57.0.2987.110) on Mac. Nice.

~~~
viebel
That's fantastic! I've updated the article

------
tejasmanohar
This obviously doesn't work everywhere, but I just want to say it's really
awesome that it's possible altogether. Great work!

------
ethernetsalad
Crashes the tab after a second or two in Chrome Canary 59.0.3044.3 on a
OnePlus 3 running Android 7.0

------
Veen
I really enjoy making coding notes in org mode because you can do stuff like
this. Be nice to see it come to the web.

------
pimeys
Works with Firefox on Android. Nice!

------
GRiMe2D
I typed -1 in factorial demo and script ended responding :)

~~~
viebel
Thanks. I fixed it by returning 1 for negative numbers.

With clojure snippets, Klipse protects itself from infinite loops - but not
with lua snippets.

------
sanatgersappa
Amazing. klipse gets better and better.

------
fxj
works well on ubuntu 14.04 and Chrome Version 57.0.2987.110 (64-bit)

------
AstroJetson
Does not work on iPad and safari or Chrome.

